# If this be treason, make the most of it!



## RamistThomist (Nov 5, 2006)

Patrick Henry was arguably the greatest American of all time. And one of the greatest Christians. May his example inspire us to similar boldness.

A while back I picked up a little biography of Patrick Henry (Give me Liberty, David Vaughn, Nahsville: Cumberland House). It is part of the "leaders in action" series. Here are some wonderful excerpts from this book:

Concerning Henry's peformance on "The Stamp Act Resolution":

*Narrator*: Judge John Tyler, who was standing next to Jefferson in the lobby of the House, recalled Henry's 'treason' speech):

*Henry *: Caesar had his Brutus; Charles the First, his Cromwell; and George the Third his--

*Opposition*: "Treason," shouted the 'Speaker' (of the House). "Treason, treason," rose from all sides of the room. 

*Narrator*:The orator (Henry) paused in his stately defiance till these rude exclamations were ended and then, rearing himself with a look and bearing of still prouder and fiercer determination, he closed the sentence as to baffle his accusers, without the least flincihing from his own position,

*Henry *: "and if this be treason, make the most of it!" (p.53)..."

Commenting on "The Parson's Cause," Vaughn notes,

"The man and the hour had met" (p.45).


----------

